# Wii and martial art fitness



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Nov 27, 2009)

Are there any Wii games that improve martial arts or physical fitness ? 

Also are there any competitors out there that helps improve the martial arts and physical fitness videogames ?

The age of hi-tech martial arts & physical fitness genre is finally here and would like to stay on the cutting edge. Thank you.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 29, 2009)

While something like wii boxing can help burn off a few calories, i seriously doubt there is any game type device out there that could improve martial ability in any way.

Look at dance dance revolution, that doesn't really make people better dancers now does it?


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is true. It would be more of burning the calories type of thing correct ?

I am surprised there is nothing on the market like this. 

They should have by now.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Look at dance dance revolution, that doesn't really make people better dancers now does it?


Confidence maybe? It might make them feel like better dancers...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2009)

Wii... is a game..... you are not a yoga master if you do Wii Yoga and you are not an Olympic Skier if you do Wii Skiing and you are not ready to take on Tiger Woods just because you are good at Wii Golf

For MA why not just use good old fashion training


----------



## Wey (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't rely on a video game to improve your skills.


----------



## blindsage (Dec 1, 2009)

In terms of general physical fitness, are you saying you haven't heard of Wii Fit?

In terms of quality sport specific fitness and skill refinement, no, "The age of hi-tech martial arts & physical fitness genre" is not here.

Go to class.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2009)

I would think the Yoga portion would likely be a good idea.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 1, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wii... is a game..... you are not a yoga master if you do Wii Yoga and you are not an Olympic Skier if you do Wii Skiing and you are not ready to take on Tiger Woods just because you are good at Wii Golf
> 
> For MA why not just use good old fashion training


Don't put a downer on my 280 Wii Bowling average!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Don't put a downer on my 280 Wii Bowling average!



LOL! I was going to post something similar. I kick *** at Wii Bowling. Bowling in real life? .... not so much. heh


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Don't put a downer on my 280 Wii Bowling average!


 
Sorry, I won't let it happen again :asian:

Besides I am a Ski jump GOD on Wii 

But the Olympic committee told me they didnt care those bastards


----------



## tempus (Dec 2, 2009)

Actually some of the WII fit games could help you.  A lot of the exercises that have to do with balance and hand\eye coordination could be useful.  My wife does all the wii fit stuff and her balance, core and coordination have improved 10 fold.  I am not able to keep up and I am the martial artist.

-Gary


----------



## Zero (Dec 4, 2009)

I dig your enthusiasm for high tech/virtual world training but seriously, get out of the house and train in the gym, on the track and in the club.  If you're putting what you should into your MA training, there is nothing a Wii will improve on.  Why use Wii for hand-eye/reflex etc when you can do that with a buddy and focus pads?


----------



## jarrod (Dec 5, 2009)

i think there is some potential for virtual training as a fun supplement to regular training.  they could fairly easily make a boxing program that ran you through various combinations, checked your footwork, counted your punches, clocked their speed, did that sort of thing.  i don't think it could provide much actual instruction but it could be a very entertaining & effective training tool.  

actually, there are some pretty interesting ideas now that i think about it, though i think the really cool stuff would be a few generations after the first wii.  

jf


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, short of being at Langley CIA headquarters. Be nice to have those cool gadgets to make the human body go faster, hit harder and stronger.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm picturing something like dolph lundgren's training sequence from rocky IV.

jf


----------



## Xinglu (Dec 6, 2009)

MattNinjaZX-14 said:


> Are there any Wii games that improve martial arts or physical fitness ?
> 
> Also are there any competitors out there that helps improve the martial arts and physical fitness videogames ?
> 
> The age of hi-tech martial arts & physical fitness genre is finally here and would like to stay on the cutting edge. Thank you.



One becomes good (or better) in the martial arts in only one way: By doing martial arts.  No video game to date can correctly simulate martial training.

Wii Fit will help you  exercise, and will help your overall health.  However, that is not getting in "martial shape." 

I recommend stance training and serious cardiovascular training.  Wii fit can help you with the latter, but certainly not the former.  The way I do it is I work through my forms (without resting in between) for as long as I can without getting sloppy.  This is good stance and cardio work.

Just a thought


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 6, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i'm picturing something like dolph lundgren's training sequence from rocky IV.
> 
> jf



You mean something like this ?


----------



## Marginal (Dec 7, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> While something like wii boxing can help burn off a few calories, i seriously doubt there is any game type device out there that could improve martial ability in any way.


http://www.gamepolitics.com/2009/11/16/study-measures-wii-energy-expenditure

Generally, the more fit you are, the better you'll likely perform in a MA capacity.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 7, 2009)

While technology can be an amazing asset for training certain aspects of a skill set (think Flight Simulators - real ones, not PC based).  They help with procedural training and things of that, but for real experience you need to be in the seat above the earth where the reality of crashing is a bit more present.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 7, 2009)

Martial ability?? no

Exercise? YES....there's a few out there.
I've heard some good things about this one: http://wiifit.com/

Your Brother
John


----------



## tempus (Dec 7, 2009)

I think a lot of people on this thread may be surprised how bad they woul be on the quick thinking balance games.  Move two bottom paddles with shifting your weight and moving a controller in the opposite direction, but doing having to do it in a quick time before acolored ball falls into the wrong bucket.  Then speed it up with multiple colored balls.  Not a substitute for the dojo, but a goos supplement for a work out at home when wanting to do something different.


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2009)

It's something different, but does it really offer a benefit or martial arts?  From what I can tell by playing around with the Wii, it is fairly easy to spoof it, to a degree.  The controller can register motion with very little effort.  

There are some minor supplemental benefits to playing games, such as increased hand-eye coordination, but I really don't see the games as a way of improving oneself, unless a person was completely sedentary and needed a substantial boost to get themselves active again.

I have no issue with video games, I'm a gamer myself.  I just think that they are better as recreation than training...and the best reason to play games is because you enjoy them, not because you want to improve your skills.

A better strategy would be to put in the time on the mat, or in practice at home, then reward yourself by playing a game you like.


----------



## l_uk3y (Dec 8, 2009)

Improve Martial arts ability???

Super Nintendo - Killer Instinct.   45+ hit combo's  FTW.

Seriously. I guess some balance board stuff maybe useful but you would get much better results out of a yoga/tai chi classes or similar.
Get out there and do the real thing    

Luke


----------



## tempus (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not understanding why you cannot use it to improve balance?  From what  I have played there was some tough balance games on there?  It cannot simulate defense against an attack, a kata or grappling, but I feel it can work core and balance.  My wife has used it from a fitness standpoint and she has toned, increased balance/posture and mental relaxation.  Everyone trains based on what they feel is correct for them.  My opinion is if I cannot get to the dojo and I want to do something different then hit weights at home I work on the balance games.  Of course the damn board does not take in muscle weight and it gives me a pudgy MII


----------

